# Solved: iPad Shutdown



## gorper99 (Sep 19, 2002)

Is there a way I can set this up for shutdown,besides holding down the power button for 15 seconds?


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

What do you mean "set this up for shutdown"? There's only one way to completely power down an iPad, and that's to hold the home button down and then swipe to turn off. It's not designed to be turned on and off all the time. It's designed to be always on.


----------

